# My First AV receiver (I'm totally lost)



## jeffreygothro (Mar 5, 2012)

What the , anyway, bought a used AV reciever, used 50' TV and cheap DVD player, got Acculine A3 and bookshelf Klipsch speakers...got my comuter hooked up to the reciever, and speakers hooked up, but cant hook anything else up, I got the manual pdf for my NAD reciver but cant really make heads or tails out of it, might as well have written it in japanese. What happened to the old way to set things up...back in the day all you needed was speaker wire and couple rca cables, was pritty simple and strait forward, these new things got a million different plugs and stuff for stuff I never even heard of. :dontknow:

Is there an easyer simpler way, cant I just hook all the junk up somehow to a regular sterio reciever? Dont care about the dolby, dtx, thx, dnile, dcd, dlp, rds, or any of those other funny letters, or any of the other features, sterio sound is good enough for me, I'm partially tone deaf and was born with other hearing problems and cant hear half the background noise like tape hiss anyway. The video just needs to play in sync with the sound, nothing else, thanks. :dontknow:

If I can hook it up to a regular sterio, what would you recommend for under 1k? :dontknow:

The reciever









The DVD









The TV









ooops, guess cant post pics sorry.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: My First AV reciver (I'm totally lost)*

I need a bit more info; model numbers would help. HOWEVER, if you just want to keep it simple, run a stereo RCA from the DVD _outputs_ to an _input_ on the receiver (it doesn't matter which input as long as it isn't a phone input) for sound. If the receiver has video switching, run a video cable from the DVD player to the receiver as well, then use the Monitor out _from_ the receiver _to_ the TV.

You could also run the DVD directly to the TV (video AND audio) and run audio back out from the TV to the receiver. There are several options and many depend on the model of each unit you have.

Good luck; feel free to post more questions but please include model numbers if you can find them. They are _usually_ on the front to the right of the brand name (NAD, Sony, etc.)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: My First AV reciver (I'm totally lost)*

You need 5 posts to post pictures. Here they are in case anyone wants to see them. :T



jeffreygothro said:


> The reciever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: My First AV reciver (I'm totally lost)*



wgmontgomery said:


> I need a bit more info; model numbers would help. HOWEVER, if you just want to keep it simple, run a stereo RCA from the DVD _outputs_ to an _input_ on the receiver (it doesn't matter which input as long as it isn't a phone input) for sound. If the receiver has video switching, run a video cable from the DVD player to the receiver as well, then use the Monitor out _from_ the receiver _to_ the TV.
> 
> You could also run the DVD directly to the TV (video AND audio) and run audio back out from the TV to the receiver. There are several options and many depend on the model of each unit you have.
> 
> Good luck; feel free to post more questions but please include model numbers if you can find them. They are _usually_ on the front to the right of the brand name (NAD, Sony, etc.)


A couple more things, you'll need to set the "source on the receiver to what ever input you have the DVD run to , and the source on the TV to whatever input you have the receiver run to . Then it should work.
Good Luck!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: My First AV reciver (I'm totally lost)*

It actually looks (mostly) correct from what I can see. You still need audio FROM the TV to the receiver, but it's hard to be sure from the pics.

HOWEVER, since the receiver has video switching according to the pictures, for best picture/sound (IF you care):

I'd use component video (the blue, green and red RCA plugs) FROM the DVD player TO the receiver; it's labeled "component video IN" on the receiver. FROM the receiver TO the TV, use "component video out". Just make sure that you hook blue to blue, green to green and red to red.

You can use to stereo audio outputs (red and white RCAs), but the digital output FROM the DVD player (orange RCA labeled "coaxial digital output" TO the receiver "digital input" will give you MUCH better sound.

As koyaan stated, "you'll need to set the source on the receiver to what ever input you have the DVD..." That's extremely important.


----------



## jeffreygothro (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: My First AV reciver (I'm totally lost)*

Thanks everyone, I'll play with it some more. The two RCA's plugged into the reciever are connected to my computer. So far, I think I'll have to replace this reciever - long story short, bought it used from a pawn shop while I was homeless - took it directly to storage, there it sat unused for a couple years, only to get it out, hook it up, and find out it has major issues, and the pawn shop wont do anything since I didnt bring it back in the first 30 days - I'm out freekin 300.00$ and a receiver that bareley works (the right channels drop sometimes), I actually have to lift the back of the reciever up about an inch and drop it and shake it to get it to work.

Looking at something like a Carver HR-895 Surround Receiver or similar if I can get a good price.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

"I actually have to lift the back of the receiver up about an inch and drop it and shake it to get it to work."

Loose solder connection?? It may even be something simple like the wire in the speaker output is loose. I'm not familiar with the Carver that you mentioned, but AVRs have dropped in price to a point that you may want to consider a new one. It's worth a look, anyway.


----------

